# MA - Blizzard 810 Erie Special #9 For Sale, MA



## hhfco (Dec 21, 1999)

This is Erie Special #9. This is pre DD! The Erie Special eliminated the If you don't know about the Erie Special - search the forums or go to http://www.jerres.com/erie_special.html

Jerre built this in 2005 for me. That was the last winter it plowed commercially. Since 2006 it's done 3 family driveways and my business lot 20K sf. It's been flawless. It's got some surface rust. Paint is original.

Traded that truck in. Lights,controller, and an old straight blade went with the truck. So this is the blade only. If you have a truck/controller you can hook right up. Controllers are on ebay too.

I figure this is worth $800-$1000. Make me an offer


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

#9 - cool. Just dug out my oldest one the other day, it's #22. Didn't look like that though.

Good luck with the sale.


----------

